
If you're the first to enter an empty elevator, you're the new elevator captain - gargarplex
https://medium.com/japan-init/elevator-etiquette-in-japan-3cab23474e8c
======
itazula
I can confirm this. I like that phrasing -- "elevator captain." Nice! What
throws many Americans, however, is the need to press the "close" button to
avoid waiting an interminable amount of time before the door closes.

~~~
twalla
Is this because the close buttons in Japan actually work? My impression as an
American is that they serve no purpose other than to provide a false sense of
control.

~~~
Doxin
They are there for emergency responders. When the lift is switched to "fire
service" with the fireman key the door close button actually will work as a
close the doors right this instant button. Furthermore the doors will no
longer open on their own. You'd have to hold down the door open button to get
the doors to open. Pressing it briefly activates "peeking" mode where
releasing the button will close the door back up.

See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMBnJal9lhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMBnJal9lhA)
[warning loud music] for how a fireman would use the fire service in an
elevator during a fire.

------
aaronaarzelbart
So funny. I just got back from Japan. Such a beautiful, respectful, well
mannered, well ordered society.

